# Squeezecenter 7.2.1 on FBSD 7.0



## FerienBSD (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi,

it's allready few years i use squeezebox audio devices, now we change to Squeezebox duet which doesn't work with slimserver anymore. thats why we have to move ahead to the new version squeezecenter 7.

first of all i installed the new port squeezecenter.7.2.1 on an testing server, it works fine. okee i thought now it's time to install on my liveserver  but it doesnt work at all..

whats difefrent? 1. we have a mysql running allready with several db's on in. the port installer setup an seperate new mysql instance but i guess there is the problem..

as you can see tehre are conflicts with the main instance of my mysql server..
---------------------snip-------------------------------------
more mysql-error-log.txt
081126 13:34:47  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 715949
081126 13:34:47 [ERROR] Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.servers' doesn't exist
081126 13:34:47 [ERROR] Column count of mysql.db is wrong. Expected 22, found 20. The table is probably corrupted
081126 13:34:47 [ERROR] mysql.user has no `Event_priv` column at position 29
081126 13:34:47 [ERROR] Cannot open mysql.event
081126 13:34:47 [ERROR] Event Scheduler: An error occurred when initializing system tables.
081126 13:34:47 [Note] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld: ready for connections.
Version: '5.1.26-rc'  socket: '/var/db/squeezecenter/cache/squeezecenter-mysql.sock'  port: 9092  FreeBSD port: mysql-server-5.1.26
---------------------snap-------------------------------------

thats the first problem and i wish to have this squeezecenter in the same mysql as all the other db's too.

this is the squeezecenter's my.cf:

more my.cnf
---------------------snip-------------------------------------
# $Id$
#
# SqueezeCenter specific MySQL Server config.

[mysqld]
innodb
skip-locking

# If you want to have user permissions - you need to setup a valid user, and
# remove this line below.
skip-grant-tables

basedir               = /usr/local/squeezecenter/MySQL
datadir               = /var/db/squeezecenter/cache/MySQL
language              = /usr/local/squeezecenter/MySQL
port                  = 9092
socket                = /var/db/squeezecenter/cache/squeezecenter-mysql.sock
pid-file              = /var/db/squeezecenter/cache/squeezecenter-mysql.pid
log-error             = /var/db/squeezecenter/cache/mysql-error-log.txt
innodb_fast_shutdown  = 1
max_connections       = 4
thread_concurrency    = 4
log-warnings          = 0
bind-address          = 127.0.0.1
default-character-set = utf8
default-collation     = utf8_general_ci
key_buffer            = 2M
max_allowed_packet    = 1M
table_cache           = 64
sort_buffer_size      = 512K
net_buffer_length     = 8K
read_buffer_size      = 256K
read_rnd_buffer_size  = 512K

[client]
socket                = /var/db/squeezecenter/cache/squeezecenter-mysql.sock
---------------------snap-------------------------------------


does anyone have experience or any idea how i can succeed with this?

i'am relatively unexperienced in such things... ;-)

regards
marcel


----------



## dave (Nov 29, 2008)

*No problem*

I have same version running on FreeBSD 7.

My mysql-error-log.txt has the same messages, but squeezecenter runs no problem.  And so does my normal mysql instance.

I think you should keep them separate because (as you can see from the squeezecenter my.cf file) its instance has been optimized for squeezecenter.

But if you really want to, I guess you could change the datadir line in the squeezecenter my.cf file:


```
datadir = /var/db/squeezecenter/cache/MySQL
```

to say


```
datadir = /var/db/mysql
```

...and then copy the squeezecenter folder from the old location into the new one (make sure you are not going to overwrite existing files).  But I am not sure what username/password the squeezecenter uses to connect...

I have moved mysql datadir contents in this manner in the past.


----------



## dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually,

Here is your reason:


```
more /usr/local/squeezecenter/MySQL/my.tt 
# $Id$
# 
# SqueezeCenter specific MySQL Server config.

[mysqld]
innodb
skip-locking

# If you want to have user permissions - you need to setup a valid user, and
# remove this line below.
skip-grant-tables

basedir               = [% basedir %]
datadir               = [% datadir %]
language              = [% language %]
port                  = [% port || 9092 %]
socket                = [% socket %]
pid-file              = [% pidFile %]
log-error             = [% errorLog %]
innodb_fast_shutdown  = 1
max_connections       = 4
thread_concurrency    = 4
log-warnings          = 0
bind-address          = [% bindAddress %]
default-character-set = utf8
default-collation     = utf8_general_ci
key_buffer            = 2M
max_allowed_packet    = 1M
table_cache           = 64
sort_buffer_size      = 512K
net_buffer_length     = 8K
read_buffer_size      = 256K
read_rnd_buffer_size  = 512K

[client]
socket                = [% socket %]
```

Squeezecenter does not have a user.  It simply skips the grant tables.  That's perhaps really why it runs in a separate instance.

Anyway, you could set up a user in your existing MySQL instance, then.


----------

